# Elderly Parents having sex



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you expect your parents or family members to stop having sex when they are older? 
In February, my uncle and aunt (76 and 72) stayed with us for 4 days. We overheard them having sex in the early hours of morning. We were awake because of the same reason. 
My husband said they were setting a good example, to which I said I hoped when he is 76 he will still be doing it with me. 
Do you think there is an age limit for you or your spouse if you are different ages?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I don’t care what others, family or not, do. We expect to continue to have sex in the nursing home.

I’m 52 and my wife is 58, the age difference has just meant we’ve had to make accommodations a bit sooner than if she were younger. The sex now is different than in our 20s, not worse, not better, just different.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Why should there be an age limit on sex? If a couple is able to keep doing it then good for them. They're old, not dead.

When my wife was working, she frequently walked in on people having sex or masturbating. Once was a couple in their mid-90's.

Plus, retirement and nursing homes are running rampant with STD's. I couldn't tell you how many times my wife said they had syphilis outbreaks. Clearly they are getting it on.

So no, I don't think there should be an age limit. Maybe a refresher course on safe sex, but not an age limit on the act.


----------



## Beat (Jul 21, 2019)

I see nothing wrong with elderly people still having sex.

The most important factor is health and of both parties are good and still have the energy then why not get it on.

Sex keeps the body in check.
I am going to keep on having sex with my wife until way into our elderly age.

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

If both are willing, wanting and able....have at it!


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

As long as they can keep going, good for them!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

The fact that anyone believes their opinion counts on passing judgements if you will, or even that their own personal opinions would matter in any shape or form to any older couple long term married, ltr, or even mutually consented older hook up sex, really is kind of ludicrous or silly if one thinks about it.

All those opinions and (judgements isn't the right word, I know) from anyone don't matter one whit or iota to said older couple that may be "getting it on" however they want or can.

One can only hope that, if anyone is of the feeling sex is a great thing in their lives, that they can still have sexual fulfillment till an ancient age, until they personally decide to stop or keep on till they kick the bucket.

We all should be so fortunate as 90 year olds.

You know, yesterday, DW and I were planning on afternoon fooling around, and DW advised one son was on his way over fir a visit, and my reply was ok, that's fine, we're still "on", he can watch tv while we "nap".

He did, we "napped" both had a shower, and got up, all normal, not a big deal.

I'll never understand how some couples let something like this stop them from fooling around, putting each other first as a couple.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Unanimous on this one so far!!!!! The more sex the better never mind what age. 
There is a school of thought which says the quality of female orgasms increases with age meaning your grandmother is having better quality orgasms than you are having (females) 
That sounds like a great attribute to look forward to. 
I was not aware there are STIs in retirement homes. Could start a new enterprise selling condoms in such homes.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> Do you expect your parents or family members to stop having sex when they are older?
> .....snip......
> Do you think there is an age limit for you or your spouse if you are different ages?


I sure hope not. I am 71, wife is 70. If we stopped doing it twice a week, I would probably think hard about divorcing her. The reason is that over 10 years ago, she totally stopped having sex with me and told me she never wanted to have sex again. I told her that was unacceptable. I worked on myself (MW Davis Sex Starved Marriage, Chapman's 5 Languages of Love, and No More Mr. Nice Guy). then she got a medical check up and a referral to a Sex Therapist. We reached an agreement to have sex twice a week. It was hard on her, but she wanted to stay married, and I would have divorced her had she not. We will have been married 49 years this fall.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

WTF!!!!

age LIMIT for sex - - Well yeah!! -->>> when you are DEAD

um? wait a minute - are we talking about SEX that involves a couple doing plearsuable things that involve each others genitals? 

or some kinky BDSM involing whips and lit cigarettes?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Several years ago my granddad (WW II vet) asked my dad (who takes him to his VA appointments) if he thought the VA covered Viagra. He was in his upper 80s at the time.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

It is 


Young at Heart said:


> I sure hope not. I am 71, wife is 70. If we stopped doing it twice a week, I would probably think hard about divorcing her. The reason is that over 10 years ago, she totally stopped having sex with me and told me she never wanted to have sex again. I told her that was unacceptable. I worked on myself (MW Davis Sex Starved Marriage, Chapman's 5 Languages of Love, and No More Mr. Nice Guy). then she got a medical check up and a referral to a Sex Therapist. We reached an agreement to have sex twice a week. It was hard on her, but she wanted to stay married, and I would have divorced her had she not. We will have been married 49 years this fall.


It is good to know. I have copied and pasted your submission into my functions book under the topic Sex in the home, along with others. I will need that inspiration later in my life if I survive Covid 19 and other Chinese inventions. Thank you.


----------

